# 3 Doves



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

So today after work I came home and took a little stroll around my property trying to get some squrriels that have been eating my chicken eggs when a flock of doves flew over my head. I watched as they flew out then turned and landed farrrrr in my backyard, so I tried to put a stalk on them. (Doves here spook if you look at them!) I got within 40 feet and figured I couldn't get any closer so I let my first shot go..... SMACK right above the breast. The 6 other doves jumped into the air, 3 flew away and the others stayed. I took another breath and fired another shot...miss....another....miss.....another.... MISS!!! All soooo close, the doves just kept hopping up and then continued to feed. the next shot SMACK dropped one and the other flew away. I sit there super excited because I just shot 2 doves with my slingshot (made by philly) and my express bands (made by Tex of course) when the other dove came back! First shot SMACK downed him but he was still kickin so I ran over and pulled his head off. I go to pick up my next bird and his head was in a hole. Didn't think anything of it till I tried to pull him out by his tail feathers and they ripped out. Confused I grabbed his feet and picked him up.... the only thing was HIS HEAD WAS IN A SNAKES MOUTH!!!! Didn't get a great look at him because he scared the you know what out of me but it was probally a goffer snake. Anyways here are some pictures, and thank you for reading my adventure!!!

Shoot Straight!
Scott


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent session and a fine bag for a slingshot hunt. Good work on the birds and please do keep us advised of other outings.

I'll be back out in force next off time; they cut me by two weeks and I'm giving our local pigeons a break for them to reproduce.

Did you get them with lead round balls? The Tex-Bands are pretty good with them!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Way to go Scott, finally bloodied the Moose, good for you. Nice shooting and a good story, I bet the snake was as supprized as you were







Those Doves are good eating.
Philly


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweet! I love dove hunting.. Good job partner!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

sKramer,
This is a very nice story I have a lot of fun reading it. I just wish I had been there to shoot those morning doves with you. Nice hunting keep these stories coming. Saludos.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting and lovely slingshot too.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great post. Nice shooting -- and the snake part freaked me out!


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

These birds were taken with 3/8" Steel, yes I know kinda small. I'm going to upgrade soon!


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Good day in the field, 3 dead birds and a hungry snake. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good kills bud and 3/8 steel is ok for birds especially with ur bands ur using!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I am not a steel shooter but the evidence the man presents is pretty well in favor of their working well on these birds. I am still excited about your getting three from the same flock.

Youre also forcing me to reexamine how I view steel ammunition.


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah I bought 15 pounds of 3/8" thinking it was perfect for birds so why not use it







but 2 out of 3 dead after being wacked by 3/8" isn't bad in my opinion







After I use this ammo I will upgrade to 1/2" steel or lead, what ever is easier to get. Might do some hunting tomorrow. Look for my posts!


----------

